# Butane burner



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok got one from cream supplies for my travel aeropress kit and really like the ceramic head, unfortunately it doesn't fit under my syphon, and they no longer stock the smaller ones







think they hottery now rebranded taimo, and @ £16 a bit of a bargain but can't find a uk supplier, any suggestions where to find something similar?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try James Gourmet coffeefor Tiamo products.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers Glenn, got my kettle from them, will drop him a line

this guys got one for a reasonable price,

http://espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-syphons-syphon-spares/butane-syphon-burner

Not a ceramic head wonder if there is a problem with eu regs or something?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mikelcharles1 said:


> I have a simple method for 2 people - make 2 lots. Why compromise the taste?
> 
> Even simpler - show your wife how to make her own
> 
> ...


?? Why are you quoting one of my posts word for word? (I posted that in relation to methods of making 2 aeropresses)

I smell an imminent spam attack


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Unapproved ...........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Unapproved ...........


Ta

13 thank you's


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Errrr?
> 
> 13 confused's


That guys post is unapproved

You now can't see it

It comes off his post coint as clearly it's spam


----------

